# 6 bước đắp mặt nạ da cho làn da căng mịn mùa hè này



## uyenlam (5/6/18)

Mùa hè, đắp mặt nạ cho da là bước cần thiết và quan trọng để chăm sóc làn da khỏe mạnh, giữ cho bạn vẻ ngoài tươi tắn và xinh đẹp. Hãy cùng tham khảo 6 bước đắp mặt nạ.

*Các bước đắp mặt nạ mùa hè*
Bước 1: Lưạ chọn mặt nạ phù hợp với da của bạn
Có các dạng mặt nạ như mặt nạ tự nhiên với các loại hoa quả như dưa leo, cà chua, bơ…và các loại mặt nạ giấy.

Với những loại da khác nhau từ da khô, da dầu, da hỗn hợp…cũng như mục đích sử dụng mặt nạ khác nhau như dưỡng trắng, dưỡng ẩm, chống lão hóa…mà bạn cần phải lựa chọn loại mặt nạ phù hợp. Ví dụ như mặt nạ dưa leo có công dụng dưỡng ẩm, dành cho da khô; mặt nạ cà chua dùng để dưỡng trắng, thích hợp cho da hỗn hợp…

_

_
_Hãy cùng tham khảo 6 bước đắp mặt nạ._​
Với những mặt nạ giấy được sản xuất sẵn tiện dụng, bạn cần phải lựa chọn loại mặt nạ phù hợp loại da của mình.

Bước 2: Trước khi đắp mặt nạ, bạn đảm bảo mặt đã được rửa thật sạch.

Bạn có thể rửa sạch mặt và vùng đắp mặt nạ bằng sữa rữa mặt, ngoài ra có thể tẩy da chết đều đặn để tăng khả năng thẩm thấu dưỡng chất.

Tẩy trang đúng cách cho da ngay cả khi không sử dụng mỹ phẩm để loại bỏ các vết bẩn mà sửa rửa mặt không thể rửa trôi đi.Tẩy tế bào chết tự nhiên cho da để loại bỏ đi lớp sừng và tế bào bẩn khiến lỗ chân lông bị tắc nghẽn, thực hiện 1-2 lần/tuần.

Xông hơi da mặt bằng máy xông hoặc tiến hành tự xông mặt ở nhà. Với vài giọt tinh dầu để giúp da thư giãn, lỗ chân lông được giãn nở để hấp thụ dưỡng chất tốt hơn. Dùng bông tẩy trang thấm nước hoa hồng để lau nhẹ mặt. Khi da bắt đầu hơi khô thì tiến hành đắp mặt nạ dưỡng da giấy.

Bước 3: Thực hiện đúng theo trình từ đắp, đắp từ dưới lên trên, đắp phù hợp với cổ, kéo đến môi, má, mũi.

Bước 4: Khi mặt nạ đã đắp ổn định, dùng khăn ấm đắp lên mặt khoảng 2 – 3 phút, sau đó chỉ cần dùng tay massage, giúp tăng cường hiệu quả của mặt nạ đối với làn da.

Bước 5: Thời gian đắp mặt nạ hiệu quả từ 15 – 20 phút, tránh không để mặt nạ quá lâu trên mặt, sẽ khiến mặt nạ khô, da sẽ bị thắt chặt, dẫn đến các nếp nhăn.

Bước 6: Sau khi tháo bỏ mặt nạ, dùng nước ấm để làm sạch, sau đó dùng khăn lạnh để làm se lỗ chân lông.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

